# Robert Lewis Dabney on total depravity and the need for salvation by grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2019)

[N]o sinner is saved without special and Almighty grace; for his depravity is total, and his heart wholly averse from God; so that if God has not provided, in His eternal plan, resources of gracious power, adequate to subdue unto Himself, and to sustain in grace every sinner He attempts to save, I see no probability that any will be saved at all.

For the reference, see Robert Lewis Dabney on total depravity and the need for salvation by grace.


----------

